
Rules Of Thumb for Startups - nreece
http://www.rulesofthumbs.com/category/startup/
======
theli0nheart
What really gets me about articles like these is that _most_ companies don't
get angel funding. Additionally, burn rate totally depends on what you're
trying to do.

